# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Anyone near Camarillo want to make a few bucks?

## mrmando

Here's some unfortunate individual  in SoCal  having trouble unloading a couple of mandolin cases on Craigslist:

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/la...908127953.html

I have here a vintage Gibson that could use a period case, but this chap doesn't want to go to the trouble of shipping.

Anyone want to get involved? You'll need a box and some packing tape and time to put said cases in said box and drop them at a UPS Store. I will pay for the cases, for the shipping, for the box if necessary ... and pay you some agreed-upon consideration to make it worth your while. 

Alternatively, if you  need  a coupla cases for  yourself  here they are! Go get 'em!

----------

Simon DS

----------


## NickR

He must be very busy if he is happy with a mere $30. He's not "Relaxin' at Camarillo" for sure.

----------


## Scott R

Ask him to drop off at UPS store, call UPS store to explain and pay for shipping over the phone.

I've done it before.  They charge a lot to pack, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

----------


## mrmando

Oh, I've gone back and forth with this individual already. He does not wish to lift a finger to ship these cases. 

And sure, I could  lecture people on how to conduct their lives, but after I do, they're often disinclined to do business with me.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Great price for a vintage case. Hope you can arrange it.

----------


## Jeff Mando

Back to something I've previously stated on this forum.......

Why, why, torture yourself?  My rule is only to look at Craigslist listings withing driving distance of where I live......

otherwise, I start thinking man! this is a great deal, I could take a few days off work, and get an $88 dollar flight to so and so, rent a car, and you know eventually that great deal cost you more than what it is worth........

Same with the junk on shopgoodwill.com IMHO......

Now, I will say IF you spend 18-20 hours a day on eBay refreshing new listings and have money to spend.....A COUPLE times a week you will get a bargain -- sometimes a screaming bargain!  Certainly not as good as 20 years ago, but it still happens all the time.....AND EBAY SELLERS SHIP!!!

Good luck, I guess a lot of us have time to kill and looking for instrument bargains is a fun way to kill time.  Rather than doing it online, I'd rather get in the car and drive for 2 or 3 days first making a map on every music store, pawn shop and flea market within a days drive.  I can hit 40-50 places in a day if I plan it right and it only takes one great deal.....that's with starting real early, eating in the car, and not stopping until after all the stores are closed....for me that is more fun, but YMMV....

----------


## mrmando

We all have our routines. I have 2 or 3 day jobs, depending on how you count, so flipping and string sales via Emando.com is at best a tertiary income stream, and it receives a commensurate time commitment. A few times I've found CL sellers with undervalued instruments willing to ship ... which has yielded stuff like a very nice L&H Style B, Gibson H1 and Gibson A2Z (which I later sold), not to mention the L&H mandola, snakehead A4 and another H1 that I still own. Also two incredibly rare electric tenor guitars, namely a Schwab and a National Silvo. That more than makes up for the rare occasion that I meet someone as intractable as the seller of these cases. 

Obviously, throwing the ad up here on the Cafe is an act of last resort. Anyone who lives within driving distance and wants the cases can go and get them without offering them to me. I won't get mad about that if it happens. I wouldn't post the ad here if I felt at all territorial about it.

----------


## djweiss

I'll be near there at the beginning of July.  Happy to help if still available then.

----------


## mrmando

> I'll be near there at the beginning of July.  Happy to help if still available then.


that would be appreciated. I'll try to check in with you in a couple of weeks if I don't get another offer and the dude doesn't sell his cases or throw them out.

----------


## mrmando

ooh ... ad deleted ... guess that means the cases are gone! Coincidence?

----------


## Jeff Mando

> A few times I've found CL sellers with undervalued instruments willing to ship ... which has yielded stuff like a very nice L&H Style B, Gibson H1 and Gibson A2Z (which I later sold), not to mention the L&H mandola, snakehead A4 and another H1 that I still own. Also two incredibly rare electric tenor guitars, namely a Schwab and a National Silvo. That more than makes up for the rare occasion that I meet someone as intractable as the seller of these cases.


I'm impressed.  Not only at the quality items you were able to buy, but that the sellers were willing to ship and intelligent enough to pack properly and address a package.  The CL sellers around here look like rejects from the movie Deliverance.....it would be a leap of faith to think they could accept an online payment and follow through, IMHO.  Granted, the first week CL was here locally, I scored not one, but two 1969 Fender Precision basses that were, as you say, undervalued.....so, still worth the hassle.....

Good luck!  Seems to be working for you......

----------


## Rodney Riley

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/la...911647743.html
Did he repost? Or is this someone else? I clicked back on the posting thread just to see what else is listed and found this posting. Wondering about the $100 Strat body. Is that a good price for one? Oh well, unless its a super super deal. Not gonna worry about the strat body. Id have to refinish it. Do not like the burst.

----------


## mrmando

Hm. Ad is back up here: https://losangeles.craigslist.org/la...913345760.html

Well, djweiss, we may be in business after all. I'll be in touch.

----------


## creekroadguitars

> Here's some unfortunate individual  in SoCal  having trouble unloading a couple of mandolin cases on Craigslist:
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/la...908127953.html
> 
> I have here a vintage Gibson that could use a period case, but this chap doesn't want to go to the trouble of shipping.
> 
> Anyone want to get involved? You'll need a box and some packing tape and time to put said cases in said box and drop them at a UPS Store. I will pay for the cases, for the shipping, for the box if necessary ... and pay you some agreed-upon consideration to make it worth your while. 
> 
> Alternatively, if you  need  a coupla cases for  yourself  here they are! Go get 'em!


I live near Camarillo  and have finally been contacted by the seller.

I'll let you know how things work out.

----------


## mrmando

> I live near Camarillo  and have finally been contacted by the seller.
> 
> I'll let you know how things work out.


OK — are you interested in flipping the cases to me (if so, send me a private message) or do you want them for yourself? 

Either way is fine with me ...

----------


## Rodney Riley

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/la...903877425.html

These would be interesting.

----------


## creekroadguitars

Took 4 days to respond to my text and, couldn't be bothered to ship?

I'm not sure what to expect but, I'll report when I know more...

----------


## mrmando

> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/la...903877425.html
> 
> These would be interesting.


That ad has been running for a long, long time. 

I have an album — I think it's Tonio K.'s _Olé!_ — with David Hidalgo credited as playing "mandolo." Maybe that's a typo and he actually played mandola ... and maybe it was this particular H1. (Never seen an H1 with the aluminum bridge saddle before.)

----------


## mrmando

Dude keeps deleting and reposting his case ad ... wonder why ... 
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/la...913345760.html

----------


## jefflester

He thinks you're stalking him!

----------


## Timbofood

Seems like the guys nuts!

----------


## bjshear

Did you ever get the cases? I'm in that area if you need help.

----------


## mrmando

The seller is the one who needs help! I don't know what became of the cases, but the ad hasn't been running lately. Best to leave it alone.

----------

